# power supply for gfx how big ????????



## surfer kev (Oct 25, 2008)

just purchased a gfx35 bl and needing to buy a power supply what size do i need to buy to run it properly help


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

20-30 amp will be plenty


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

A power supply is an investment that you should only have to make once.

The problem with the small , light weight units like Radio Shack and many others sell is that the circuits have no duty cycle rating. They can't put out
good clean power for 100% of the time.

It may sound simple , but your good quality power supply , 30 + amps , should weigh about 10-15 lbs or more. Then you have some good quality rectifiers and electronics.

I've had several different power supply's that I powered my CE charger with and all said they met the amperage requirement but untill I bought my Pyramid
did my charger work perfect.


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

It will depend on the specific job you'll be doing. Mini batts or slow charging can get away with a small ps (<100 watt)

A large job or fast charging needs something bigger.

Or you could find out the max power of the gfx and buy a ps that is somewhat bigger than that. It looks like it may be about 12-15 volts max and 12 amps max. Maybe a 150 watt MAX charger.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Bulldog 30amp will be plenty. Lightweight, small footprint and fantastic quality.

Like was said before, this should only be bought once. So invest in a good unit the first time.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

I've personally had really good luck with the Ripmax 20 amp supply I got off ebay a couple years ago. I think it was from Mark Twain Hobby and cost me about $60.


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

*I run 2 on a Bulldog 45 amp unit with no problem.*


----------



## DOUGHBOY (May 7, 2008)

the biggest thing you need to figure out is what is the highest amperage that your going to discharge at.. like for my lipo packs i discharge at 35 amps so you would want a power supply that is atleast 30 amps or atleast close to it.... someone above mentioned a rivergate bulldog 30 amp they are 100% right that is a great power supply another great one to look for is the is also made by competition eletronics like your gfx and i think its 23 amps and it is perfect for most things


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

The capacity of the power supply has nothing to do with discharge. The discharger creates the load on the pack to discharge it, the only power being consumed on the discharge function is to run the component itself. 

When in charge mode, that is when the ampdraw comes into play.


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

+1 ScottH

Get the CE power supply....


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

why can't people just give this poor guy a simple answer instead of going on and on and on about nothing? buncha forum nazis LOL


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Who's going on and on about nothing? I see nothing but guys giving recommendations and possibly a reason why.  I gave what I happen to use but depending on how high the guy plans on charging he could probably get away with a 5-10 amp supply.


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

i wasn't picking you out of the crowd... i'm sure you know exactly what i meant.


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

I run two GFX's on a 20 amp computer power supply. I have never had a problem.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

if its for the track, i am sure the radio shack / ce power / alinco etc's work great.. 15~25 amps should be perfect. for home, id settle for a nice bulldog 30 amp that wont move freom my home pit.

if you will be doing the discharging n stuff at the track go a bit higher. but since most of us run lipo's now no need. 

on the go.. i'll settle for something smaller and not as "clean" powering. it works fine... 

tower hobbies has some decent ones, and so does your local hobby shop for under 100$ for a 20ish amp model.

you dont want to be lugging a 30 amp bulldog all day now would ya? 

my two cents.


----------

